# Behringer EUROLIGHT LC2412 24-Channel DMX Lighting Console



## Alecws5 (May 31, 2009)

How would i hook up lights to this console which has no ac outlets?  I would appreciate feedback asap


----------



## DaveySimps (May 31, 2009)

Welcome! Glad to have you here. I see that this is actually a double post, as you posed the same question in the Lighting Forum; careful with that. We are always happy to point you in the right direction, and threads can always be moved by moderators if they are found to be in the wrong forum. Double posting is no good. It looks like there are already some good responses to your question in the Lighting forum, so be sure to check back there as it looks like a little more info is needed for us to help you. 

Be sure to look around and check out the wiki and search function. There is a lot of good info there. Feel free to tell us a bit about yourself, what you do, where you work, etc. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

